# What makes you happy?



## zeebraynz (Jun 11, 2012)

i think something that makes me happy is when i can enjoy the little things and trying to not take things too seriously. and reading my favorite anime also makes me happy lol. Its Umineko no naku koroni. Its totally awesome, I luv it:boogie


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Reading books makes me happy, makes me feel like I'm immersed in another world

My cat also cheers me up, her fluffiness puts a smile on my face


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

sandwich with egg and black coffee


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Animals, nature, cheap ripe fruits, being able to help someone.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Doing things I enjoy doing (hobbies)... and trying out new hobbies and seeing that I enjoy them as well


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Driving down old dirt roads with the windows down and music blaring  ever since I got my license, I haven't been able to stop driving! It's so relaxing and freeing.

Coffee with three creams and four sugars.

Old people! I'm a resident assistant for the elderly, and some of these people absolutely make my day with what they do and say. I just love them


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh - this too! http://www.ustream.tv/sfshiba


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thinking about my gf ..and helping others =)


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Just being myself, letting go of "trying to be something" and just being in that state of acceptance and total peace with where I am in my life right now.

Also the thought of overcoming SA and being socially confident and confidently authentic in the world makes me happy.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Freedom to do what I want when I want.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looking at awesome scenery


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

The people I care about.. Seeing them happy, talking to them, etc.

White peach Bellinis, strawberry margaritas, and Kokanee.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Being in nature, and gazing up at the stars at night *ah soooooo peaceful*


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Being in the mountains, in the woods, anywhere outside away from civilization. Also thinking about hiking the Appalachian Trail when I'm older


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I cannot escape myself, so nothing. I could say being outdoors in the hiking trails, listening to music, eating/drinking, but deep down I'm not really happy. Feels forced. The moment I get a little spark in feel good brain chemicals it fleeds within seconds.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

60's french pop, walking in the rain & getting soaked, naps, painting, books that makes you feel everything, smiles from strangers, raspberries, the ocean, my cat, coffee,...

So many little things. Wonderful thread


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

My Job


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

-Knowing that my relationships are on good terms.
-Music
-Having my alone time


----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

Anyone or anything that can make me laugh makes me happy


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Feeling in control of myself


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Just enjoying the little things in life


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

The only times I really feel happy are when I'm high or drunk or binge-eating to an awesome movie, usually all three simultaneously.


----------



## stuff101 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Some favorites*

-good reading forums like this where people may share similar feelings

- surfing - what a great feeling! skiing down a hill of water!
- sailing - the feeling of sailing off to the open blue with any destination possible and no one can say no
- bushwalks - feeling that no person is responsible for creating the bush
- cooking and eating great food - making fresh pasta, cooking fresh veges, enjoying the food
- growing a garden - then eating the food - is great
- snorkeling with fish - pretty amazing stuff

will add more later


----------



## stuff101 (Jul 1, 2012)

*other ones*

I enjoy things that remind me that human influence makes up a small part of life and that the rest of it is COMPLETELY out of our control - untamed bush, open ocean, staring into space, snow covered landscapes, deserts, wild animals of all sorts.

On the opposite thought, I also enjoy things that people have created that are really amazing - music, structures, good recipes, good food and drink - (strong coffee), grand understandings of the universe (relativity, quantum physics, biology, etc), great humour.

I also enjoy people - good people - great characters that make me realize that although we aren't all outgoing, we can all be great characters - diversity is the spice of life - it would be incredibly boring if we were all the same.

All this makes me very grateful. And to imagine that we are only capable of understanding and appreciating a small part of our world. There is so much more out there which we haven't even scratched the surface.


----------



## cioco (Jun 30, 2012)

All the little things =)

I'm doing it right now! - listening to a band I'm obsessed with. Currently it's Franz Ferdinand. I don't know why, but it makes me really happy. And the leadsinger (Alex Kapranos) looks yummers. 

Playing video games with close friends. This really only serves to put things off my mind. Play a game or two of League of Legends.

Being with my boyfriend. 

Then there are the things that make me both happy and frustrated, like working towards any goals I have. The passion I have for it coupled with the fear of failure and the pressure to keep working hard. But I just...keep at it for some reason.


----------



## fleur (Nov 25, 2011)

music, books, cats, sunlight bursting through my windows, bird songs.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

making people laugh


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Writing...always writing.


----------



## jneves4pt (Jun 19, 2012)

Listening to music at night d^_^b


----------



## Scarlett22 (Jun 28, 2012)

My family, my cats, Musicals, old movies, good books, chocolate.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

Music - Listening to and Dancing, Or playing, Or singing..It usually helps not always but its the best bet to make me feel good. 

My favorite TV shows, good 1 on 1 time with friends that I can honest about my feelings with.


----------



## iNeedtoRelax (Jul 1, 2012)

Anime, I love it. Also Ian Somerhalder.


----------

